# The Ultimate Kettle; Does it Exist?



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

We all know that tea can be heavily effected by water type and temperature. As a general tea lover and someone with a tea blog I try to counter in these facts when doing reviews.

At the moment I'm currently looking for the ultimate kettle, but I just don't think it exists! It has me crying out for someone to spot the gap in the market and create a kettle that caters to both temperature and water content.

I've browsed at kettles that contain water filtration systems, i.e Brita filter kettles etc. Great, that sorts the water type issue. And I've come so sooo close to buying a temperature control kettle such as the pretty swanky smart kettle from Sage by Heston Blumenthal (http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/the-smart-kettle.html). It looks so perfect, but it's not, because there is no filtration system, meaning local water (London is moderate to hard) would still impact on taste.

Short of buying a water filter AND a temperature control kettle is anyone aware of the ultimate kettle that combines both of these innovations?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I use the bonavita variable temp and bottled water for my tea, seems to be ok.

I guess its just about finding the right water then....


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Does it beep ... My parents have a kitchen aid kettle that has a thermometer ... But beeps every time you do anything ... Seemingly you can't shut it up either BEEP yes I know I put the kettle on BEEP yes I know I adjusted the temp to 85 BEEP 86 BEEP 87 shut the f up !!!


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but if we're talking 'Ultimate' by true definition, I'd have to say that the Alpha Dominche steampunk probably wins.









For home use though I find my Brewista is everything I ever dreamed of in a kettle.

N.B: Your Blog is absolutely fantastic. I'm bookmarking it and will be reading every post.


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the Bonavita - great for temperature control, holding temperature and controlled pouring with the gooseneck spout.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Bonavita 1l digital kettle plus Brita jug are good enough for me


----------



## emading (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi,

Here I am, few years later, joining this discussion around the quest of the ultimate kettle!

Does this kettle finally exist?

Any new advice / experience around water filter + temperature control is very welcome 

thanks a lot


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

emading said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I am, few years later, joining this discussion around the quest of the ultimate kettle!
> 
> ...


 I'm looking into kettles atm for green tea. Ideally stove top and temperature indicator is key. Need to hit that 80c and know when to stop. Don't like the idea of buying a second electric kettle or replacing the one I already have.


----------

